
Ad Blocking: The Digital Double-Edged Sword - amped
https://www.hpematter.com/issue-no-8-winter-2016/digital-double-edged-sword-ad-blocking
======
DrScump
This article is a poster child for the issue. The page hits _seven_ external
metric sites (per Ghostery) _and_ hits you with a subscription popup midway
through that also scrolls you back to the top, making you lose your place.
_Winning!_

~~~
amped
I'm seeing 11 trackers (6 advertising, 1 essential, 2 analytics & 2 social
media) per Ghostery, but didn't receive any popups.

The "how much have you read?" indicator is pretty neat.

------
xcombelle
"Google users don’t block search ads because they are useful."

Nice joke Larry Page !

I go back to my uBlock origin ad safe browser

